# Weed ID? What kills it? What pre-m will keep it from coming back?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bassadict69 I can't see the pictures. It could be a browser issue, but I don't normally have problems.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Strange...I can see them even when I am logged out and viewing as a guest.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Can't see the pics


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

How about now?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@bassadict69 I see spotted spurge, crabgrass, nutsedge or green kyllinga. You need to apply Certainty and Celsius to get rid of these weeds. Since you have such a large yard I would do some research into Outrider as a substitute for Certainty. There are splits in the marketplace for Outrider.

Start looking at this chart and try to match up what you have:

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Are these weeds that will die out this winter, then will pre-m help prevent them?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> Are these weeds that will die out this winter, then will pre-m help prevent them?


Pre will help prevent them in the future. If you want your lawn to look good do not wait for winter to let them die out. You have to treat them at least once a month until you are at a level of satisfaction. The idea is to have a brown lawn in the winter. Not a brown and green(weed) lawn. It takes a lot of work to manage your size lawn but it is very satisfying once you get to a mostly weed free lawn.

I spend about $41 per 1000 sq feet for all my chemicals and fertilizer.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I sprayed celcius last week, but will need to get some certainty.


----------

